# Help! Fuel Sender Location 169 Ghost



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The wire connection to the sender should be atop the seal plate, on top of the fuel tank


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> The wire connection to the sender WILL be atop the seal plate, on top of the fuel tank


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

;D Wize adze!

I still say "should", I'm a firm believer in corrosion and breakage!


----------



## tk1082 (Sep 19, 2013)

Great! I knew you guys would have an answer. Now if I can just find that plate, or my xray glasses.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

There are not always plates, all to often tanks are installed with no regard to maintenance. Hope I'm wrong Marco, good luck!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the boat, but if the tank is in the floor there wil be a round pie eye hatch over the sender. Or under the console, or maybe even in one of the hatches in the front deck


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sucks but get ready to pull the cap off because backcountry makes it impossible to access it with the cap on


----------



## tk1082 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's ideas/comments. I totally removed the center console, there are two battery cases inside and I removed both batteries and cases and low and behold there is a tiny access plate under the battery box. I removed it and there is the sender. Now I am replacing the sender and might as well rewire under the console while it is out.


----------

